# Aquamist HSF-4 for TSI 2.0



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Have not seen a post here yet, but i must say, the Aquamist system is the ****.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Installed pics?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

JaxACR said:


> Installed pics?



I wish i would have taken some pictures. But the install was something like this:

Pulled the passenger side wheel off along with the inner plastic wheel well cover. This exposes the bottom of the windshield washer tank. Drilled the 7/8" hole with step bit at the very bottom. Up a little bit i drilled a hole and installed the float arm switch.

Bought some aluminum angle iron at Home Depot and mounted the pump to the angle iron like arms. Then drilled holes and mounted this pump assemble in the car frame right next to the windshield washer tank. Mounted the pump upside down so the inlet and outlet of the pump were in line with the washertank tap location.

Tapping the ECU is not very difficult. Just make sure the follow a schematic to get the right wires. I pulled the battery and ran all wired through a slit in the rubber boot on the firewall, which came out above the pedals. I then used the little compartment below the light switch to store my control unit.

Drilled and tapped the exit of my APR intercooler arm, and used a Integrated Engineering throttle spacer for my two nozzle locations.

Bought the steering column boost gauge mount for like $30 to hold my Aquamist round display.

Basically everything else is straight forward.


----------

